# Western Cape



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have been reading about SA and the rather unbecoming race situation in the country for some time now and would like to know; what the situation is like in the Western Cape? With the largest racial group being colored,only about 10% more black than white, the province being governed by the DA, and the higher average income is the Western Cape safer for whites? I'm assuming it is safer than say KwaZulu-Natal.


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

A90 said:


> I have been reading about SA and the rather unbecoming race situation in the country for some time now and would like to know; what the situation is like in the Western Cape? With the largest racial group being colored,only about 10% more black than white, the province being governed by the DA, and the higher average income is the Western Cape safer for whites? I'm assuming it is safer than say KwaZulu-Natal.


Safer, I don't know. However, you Western Cape is more friendly to Whites as the Weather is approximately the same you will find in Italy or France (South-East)
Race does not matter anyway, even if the so-called Coloured people is well-known for their friendly-attitude.

The Pros :
- Weather (except Cape Town, may be. Paarl is lovely)
- DA
- Cape Town (economy)

The Cons :
- Language (except in Cape Town and Paarl, you should learn Afrikaans to do the basic things)
- Religious tensions (you will find the biggest muslim community in Western Cape. Some of them accept the western or african values, but some believe they live in Middle East and can be very arrogant. Some euorpeans leave europe due to Muslim zealots, and AFAIK the situation here in Western Cape is yet under control, but anyway, I dunno what will be the situation by 2020, for instance. I have nothing against Religion, just against Zealots)


If you want a well-paid job, you should consider Johannesburg or Pretoria though


----------



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

arnaud said:


> Safer, I don't know. However, you Western Cape is more friendly to Whites as the Weather is approximately the same you will find in Italy or France (South-East)
> Race does not matter anyway, even if the so-called Coloured people is well-known for their friendly-attitude.
> 
> The Pros :
> ...


Thanks for the info. How safe is it in the Cape winelands, Stellenbosch and Paarl specificaly, as this is where I am looking to travel.


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

A90 said:


> Thanks for the info. How safe is it in the Cape winelands, Stellenbosch and Paarl specificaly, as this is where I am looking to travel.


It is OK. One of the best place for retirees though


----------



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

arnaud said:


> It is OK. One of the best place for retirees though


Hows the crime though? Could I walk down the street without having to worry about getting mugged?


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

It depends where you are. Generally it is safe


----------



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

arnaud said:


> It depends where you are. Generally it is safe


Anywhere in particular I should stay away from in Stellenbosch or Paarl?


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't be paranoid and don't read the right-wing forums. It should be safe for you.


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

A90 said:


> Anywhere in particular I should stay away from in Stellenbosch or Paarl?


If you use common-sense then you will be safe. Most of the WC is no more dangerous than many areas of the USA. So if you don't flash around expensive cameras, jewelery and cash and you avoid deserted places after dark then you are ok... no different to the USA. Then there are slums areas to avoid at all times - again no different to the USA.

Stellenbosch is actually a beautiful town and very tourist friendly. The whole wine route is great for tourists. My advice is to talk to the people at the hotel you live in and ask about specific areas to visit or avoid. I've traveled the USA and used that same logic. Ask the locals and they will be only too pleased to offer sound advice.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Use commen sence to travel, but that you have to do all over the world. Ask in your Hotel if you can walk in the streets. Stellenbosch is very touristic and an University city.
Do you not have to learn Afrikaans, and with Englisch you can do very well overthere.
Paarl can be very, very hot and humid during summer.
Westeren Cape is like Europe.
Have fun


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Thatch22 said:


> Westeren Cape is like Europe.
> Have fun


It is? How so?


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> It is? How so?


The "feel" there and you can buy a lot of products, imported from Europe. It is a total different atmosfeer then say Gauteng, Limpopo, KNZ etc.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Thatch22 said:


> The "feel" there and you can buy a lot of products, imported from Europe. It is a total different atmosfeer then say Gauteng, Limpopo, KNZ etc.


Its NOTHING like Europe... the feel etc etc the *ONLY *thing similar is the weather as its a Mediterranean climate.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> Its NOTHING like Europe... the feel etc etc the *ONLY *thing similar is the weather as its a Mediterranean climate.


Well, you do not think is like Europe, but a lot of people , from the EU, think or feel like that! And they can know!

Did you ever where in the South of France, in Italy etc??

Mediterranean climate? Not in the winter time. In de the summer it is also more different. And there they donot have a dry or rain season. It is much more humid in the Cape!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Thatch22 said:


> Well, you do not think is like Europe, but a lot of people , from the EU, think or feel like that! And they can know!
> 
> Did you ever where in the South of France, in Italy etc??
> 
> Mediterranean climate? Not in the winter time. In de the summer it is also more different. And there they donot have a dry or rain season. It is much more humid in the Cape!


Yes... Many times

The Cape Humid????? Sorry Pal, lived there for 20 years..... Europe for 15. Take a Geography lesson please.

PS We are talking about the "feel" of the place - Not just the weather or did that one go over your head?


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

*Annoying*



A90 said:


> I have been reading about SA and the rather unbecoming race situation in the country for some time now and would like to know; what the situation is like in the Western Cape? With the largest racial group being colored,only about 10% more black than white, the province being governed by the DA, and the higher average income is the Western Cape safer for whites? I'm assuming it is safer than say KwaZulu-Natal.


In answer to your question. I am a Uk citizen married to a coloured South African lady who's home is Stellenbosch. Time and time again i read on here questions about race, colour, religion and crime which, to be honest, gets my back up.

The Western Cape is fine, no better nor worse that anywhere else in the civilised world, just use your head and understand where you can or cannot go, which is no different than being in any populated UK city.

The indigenous population are no different to you and i and if treated with respect will make you welcome and give you all the help you need.

Go with an open mind, enjoy the scenery and whatever the country has to offer you, be sensible and sift the claptrap that is often posted on here.

John.


----------



## Bienkie (Nov 21, 2009)

I stay in Stellenbosch and it is the best place to be! Beautiful and really lovely people. Like any other town there are areas not to stay in, but in Stb most areas are wonderful - Paradyskloof, Die Boord, Mostertsdrift, Dalsig etc. 

There are English speaking people in Stb and surroundings, no need to learn Afrikaans!

Of all the areas I can really recommend Stbosch!


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

perky said:


> In answer to your question. I am a Uk citizen married to a coloured South African lady who's home is Stellenbosch. Time and time again i read on here questions about race, colour, religion and crime which, to be honest, gets my back up.
> 
> The Western Cape is fine, no better nor worse that anywhere else in the civilised world, just use your head and understand where you can or cannot go, which is no different than being in any populated UK city.
> 
> ...


You SO Right John.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

_The Western Cape is fine, no better nor worse that anywhere else in the civilised world, just use your head and understand where you can or cannot go, which is no different than being in any populated UK city._

*This statement is untrue*


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> _The Western Cape is fine, no better nor worse that anywhere else in the civilised world, just use your head and understand where you can or cannot go, which is no different than being in any populated UK city._
> 
> *This statement is untrue*


Of course that is only Your opinion!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Thatch22 said:


> Of course that is only Your opinion!


No, it is not.

Its based on facts. (or don't you like those)

Crime (add the word violent to that)
Jobs
Travel
(its not that populated unless you hit the poorer areas)

If you want specifics please ask.....

Being from the Netherlands, I'm surprised at you inability to be objective..... seeing you once lived in one of the best/most progressive countries in the world.


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

Its safe..


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

tmash said:


> Its safe..


Based on?


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> No, it is not.
> 
> Its based on facts. (or don't you like those)
> 
> ...


Who is not objectieve..? For sure you are not! Not living NOT in RSA today!


----------



## tmash (May 6, 2009)

*experience*



Halo said:


> Based on?


This is based on my experience .I went to college in CT and i think its safer compared to other region north of the country. I actually feel safer in south africa than in some parts of Great britan. This year alone i have been Smagging in belfast and in glasgow and in the later instance the perpetrators took my car keys and my phone.These areteenagers who just mess about!!. However, despite all this crime and insults i do not complain about GB, its a nice country , great families and great lifestyle. Sometimes in life, you have to look at the positive things -all countries have problems.

Online IT and engineering jobs UK


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

tmash said:


> This is based on my experience .I went to college in CT and i think its safer compared to other region north of the country. I actually feel safer in south africa than in some parts of Great britan. This year alone i have been Smagging in belfast and in glasgow and in the later instance the perpetrators took my car keys and my phone.These areteenagers who just mess about!!. However, despite all this crime and insults i do not complain about GB, its a nice country , great families and great lifestyle. Sometimes in life, you have to look at the positive things -all countries have problems.
> 
> Online IT and engineering jobs UK


That would be subjective and anecdotal - The chances of someone breaking into your house and then torturing you (rape/shoot etc) are minuscule in GB. Obvioulsy if you stay in Pofadder you will be safer than if you stay in Manchester but those comparisons would be ridiculous.

Saying something does not make it true.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

perky said:


> Go with an open mind, enjoy the scenery and whatever the country has to offer you, *be sensible and sift the claptrap that is often posted on here.*
> John.


Kindly disprove the "claptrap" with verifiable facts.
Anecdotal merely means you either have or have not experienced any violent crime.
to date.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

*COMPARED* to the rest of the country the western cape area is most likely the safest


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

If one goes entirely by SA Police reports on Crime by type of incident (ie Murder Rape ) then the Cape has more Murders than anywhere else.
Agreed that the majority of that is Gang related especially in the Cape Flats however, your chances of being murdered or raped is still high as it seems to be increasing in once quiet suburbs.


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

A90 said:


> I have been reading about SA and the rather unbecoming race situation in the country for some time now and would like to know; what the situation is like in the Western Cape? With the largest racial group being colored,only about 10% more black than white, the province being governed by the DA, and the higher average income is the Western Cape safer for whites? I'm assuming it is safer than say KwaZulu-Natal.


 Once again the old question raises it.s head. I am married to a coloured South African lady who,s home is in Stellenbosch, a beautifull town and one of the best places you could choose to live. First let me put you right on one point. The coloured population is not the problem in SA, they are a group, always stuck in the middle between the whites and blacks who take turns in ruling the country and never being in a position of power. They are friendly and treated with the respect that you expect for yourself, they will give you all the help you need. Like any other place in the world, just use common sense as to where you go but over all you will find the Western Cape relatively safe. 

Just enjoy the country and all that it has to offer you.


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Kindly disprove the "claptrap" with verifiable facts.
> Anecdotal merely means you either have or have not experienced any violent crime.
> to date.


  Just to put you right, I was a police officer for 25 years so i feel in a better position to talk about crime, violent or otherwise, than yourself.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Really, Glad to hear, A 25 year veteran in the South Africa police service?
Or a 25 year Veteran in another Countries Police service?


Then maybe you can explain the failure of the SAPS to maintain law & order, be as open to corruption (I refer to Surveys done by ISS) be unable to not only investigate crime (with very few exceptions) and prosecute criminals?

would you also comment on the number of Dismissable offences committed by SAPS officers who have been found guilty of Misconduct by Internal Affairs Disciplinary Boards and yet are
still at work as Police officers.
Lets sift through some claptrap, shall we?


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*bad experience in Cape Town*



arnaud said:


> - Religious tensions (you will find the biggest muslim community in Western Cape. Some of them accept the western or african values, but some believe they live in Middle East and can be very arrogant. Some euorpeans leave europe due to Muslim zealots, and AFAIK the situation here in Western Cape is yet under control, but anyway, I dunno what will be the situation by 2020, for instance. I have nothing against Religion, just against Zealots)


Thanks Arnaud,
You are the FIRST person on this blog site to mention the muslims in Cape Town.

Since 1994 South Africa has aligned itself with strange bedfellows such as Castro (Cuba), Gaddafi(Libya), Zimbabwe(Mugabe) -Mbeki refused to address the Zimbabwe issue even when the U.S and U.K asked them to assist with the problems there that were causing rampant unemployment, hunger and a financial meltdown.
The South African support of the Palistinians has bordered on outright anti-semitism.

However to get back on topic, you mentioned Muslim arrogance. I have visited South Africa nearly every year since 1997, and not only is there a mushrooming and very influential muslim community in Cape Town, but it seems (to me anyway) to be growing more and more anti-west every time that I go back to S.A.

I wasn't really aware of the growing intolerance in that community until I walked into a large hardware store in Main Road Plumstead a few years ago. I was walking around looking for some SuperGlue, when I heard a whole lot of shouting and swearing going on. The muslim sales clerk had physically grabbed a customer by his shirt sleeve and collar and was trying to throw him out of the store. The reason for the commotion was because the customer was wearing a gold star of David necklace. I did get involved. I seperated them and walked out with the other customer to keep the salesman off of him. When we got out the door and into the street I said to the him "The sales guy's an idiot don't let him get to you".

He replied that he was used to it, as it happened all the time. He worked in a financial company in the city and constantly had snyde comments and dirty looks aimed his way at work from his muslim associates.
So there's something that I discovered that I didn't know.
There just seems to be so much random hatred in that country. Stuff you never hear about, unless you're actually there.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> There just seems to be so much random hatred in that country. Stuff you never hear about, unless you're actually there.


Ders random hatred in any country


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Ders random hatred in any country


Correct but in SA x by a factor of at least 5


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> Correct but in SA x by a factor of at least 5


Yes perhaps but considering South Africas past this is inevitable!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Yes perhaps but considering South Africas past this is inevitable!


All countries have had bad history...... Get over it, move on - There is still no excuse for rapping and maiming your victims for a few quid and a hi-fi. :confused2:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

mman said:


> Yes perhaps but considering South Africas past this is inevitable!


Why is it inevitable?
Wasn't SA the Miracle nation?
a Nation of Forgiveness?(Nelsons Rule?)
Did we have the TRC?


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Wasn't SA the Miracle nation?


Ha, miracle nation. The biggest miracle would be if South Africa doesnt go the same way as Zimbabwe. Did you know that Mugabe gets a standing ovation from ANC officals when he visits the country?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Ha, miracle nation. The biggest miracle would be if South Africa doesnt go the same way as Zimbabwe. Did you know that Mugabe gets a standing ovation from ANC officals when he visits the country?


LOL, and the clowns still try and blame the British.....


----------

